# Moving Abroad for Love



## OverseasLove12

*Admin - please delete if this is unwarranted but since this is a thread about people moving to the Middle East or Northern Africa, I wanted to make them aware of my casting call* 

Hi there! 

My name is Rebecca - I'm a casting producer at Sharp Entertainment, well known for our popular TLC series, "90 Day Fiancé." 

I am currently casting a spinoff where we're looking to focus on long distance couples. This time, the American is moving ABROAD to be with their foreign fiancé. 

I wanted to make everyone in here aware of this awesome television opportunity. If this is applicable to anyone, make sure you message me with your story, contact info and photos! 

Thanks, 

Rebecca


----------



## Whoopwhoop

Ugh ... who would really want to do this? I hope you pay those people way to have their disastrous decision making and poor personal choices aired on TV for the entertainment of others.


----------

